# Central Michigan Hunting Club openings



## Shawnklod1 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am looking for 3-4 new members for a Hunting club located 20 miles east of Big Rapids. It is a 1 hour and 15 minute drive from the office. The club has year around recreation with a state owned lake a mear 1.5 minute drive from property, a pond on the property, Deer, Turkey, Grouse, Duck, Goose and camping any time. I have attached a PDF file with aerial views, Plat map, regular map and some cost info. If you are seriously interested please email me. 

[email protected]


----------

